# TS-H653F driver problem



## sudie (Feb 22, 2009)

My CD/DVD drive has stopped working. I get an error code 39 for the driver. It is a TSST Corp DVD+RW TS-H653F ATA device. How do I fix this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

